# Banner Day again



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

No pictures but caught another nice 1.5-2 pounder today, nice long fight too. But my stren super tough wasent super tough and my line broke trying to hoist him out of the water and up the bank....... I WANT A REDO AND MY MONEY BACK!!!!!! Also had another real nice one, but after the hook set and a few yanks he was gone........ Oh well maybe ill get them tomorrow, for now im off for some extra hot hotwings and a coke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

Bass - no dinks? I will send you some of the super dink bait that I pour


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

No dinks!!!!! its either my baits or my shamoo setup is really working out for me!!!!!! Im expecting to post a 5 pounder any day now


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you tryed that huddleshad yet, it should do the trick.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sad to report the shad has found a new home at the bottom of the crap pond due to its previouse owners inability to tie a decent knot that wont slip!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats your rule NJ not mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In my book if i see them attached to my line they count lololol.........


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2008)

Well since we don't need pictures anymore......
I went fishing today and hooked a double.

3lb large mouth on the front hooks and a 14' tiger shark on the back hook.
at first i thought i was dreaming but after reading Bassaddict's report I knew it was for real!!

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> What ever helps you sleep at night lol :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :LMFAO:



De Nile ain't just a river in Egypt NJ :lol: , and if that don't work a few shots of Jim Beam helps me sleep just fine


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

> ...and if that don't work a few shots of Jim Beam helps me sleep just fine




Better than NyQuil ! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > ...and if that don't work a few shots of Jim Beam helps me sleep just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a lot better tastein than nyquil


----------

